# Where is the five gallon mark?



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

The title says it all: where is the five gallon mark on a standard Home Depot orange five gallon bucket?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure exactly. They'll hold 6-ish gallons, so a few inches from the top? Best bet is to measure to be exact. Got any 2-quart pitchers that have markings?


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I actually tested this once using a milk jug but I can't remember exactly where the line ended up. I do remember it being lower in the bucket than I thought it would.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

goodbytes said:


> I actually tested this once using a milk jug but I can't remember exactly where the line ended up. I do remember it being lower in the bucket than I thought it would.


If I recall correctly there are a few protrusions near the top on the exterior of the bucket. I think the 5 gallon mark is just under the lowest protruding "ring". Might want to double check that if accuracy matters and exactly 5 gallons is a life or death situation for some reason.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Just measure and mark it with a sharpie. It is much more useful than trying to find a faint notch or numbering when you are in a hurry.
My bucket has all the standard volumes I use with different sized tanks, drawn on. Makes it so much easier to measure dechlorinator and fertiliser for replacement water.


----------

